# Help I have two Hermann’s male and female



## Laustin9 (Jul 2, 2021)

My female keeps humping my male yes I confirmed their genders correctly by a vet what do I do?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 2, 2021)

That just means she's ready to breed. Are they living outside?


----------



## Laustin9 (Jul 2, 2021)

Yvonne G said:


> That just means she's ready to breed. Are they living outside?


Yeah but I’m separating them because my female keeps mounting him


----------



## wellington (Jul 2, 2021)

You should post pics of the tail area top and bottom. Just because a vet said so doesnt mean it's TRUE when it comes to tortoises. They don't know as much about tortoises as they like to think. 
Post the pics and we can confirm.


----------



## wellington (Jul 2, 2021)

They should be separated anyway. Tortoises should not live in pairs.


----------



## Laustin9 (Jul 2, 2021)

wellington said:


> You should post pics of the tail area top and bottom. Just because a vet said so doesnt mean it's TRUE when it comes to tortoises. They don't know as much about tortoises as they like to think.
> Post the pics and we can confirm.


----------



## DigitalArtDad (Jul 2, 2021)

Following just for curiosity. I've never sexed any as mine aren't of age yet but if I'm taking a guess I would say both of those pics look male to me. I believe the two scutes at the bottom making a V shape are wide in males and less so in females. Also it looks like the back scute comes down a bit over the tail from the top. Hard to tell the tail length. I could be completely off just waiting for someone to correct me lol. There's some great info and videos online for setting as well. 
Also are you sure it's humping and not just climbing on them as a show of dominance..? Regardless I agree they don't do well in pairs and should be separated. Good luck


----------



## harrythetortoise (Jul 3, 2021)

Left one looks female to me.


----------



## wellington (Jul 3, 2021)

Left female, right male. How old and large are they? 
For the most part they all look female when too young to sex. Cant tell the size with those pics.


----------



## Laustin9 (Jul 3, 2021)

wellington said:


> Left female, right male. How old and large are they?
> For the most part they all look female when too young to sex. Cant tell the size with those pics.


I need to measure them to be exact but I got the female two years ago and she’s around 10 years the male I just recently bought. He is supposed to be an adult eastern male but their shells don’t look the same so I’m confused. They look like a different species!!


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 3, 2021)

Laustin9 said:


> My female keeps humping my male yes I confirmed their genders correctly by a vet what do I do?


A vet who was supposed to be a tort specialist told me my tort was female, and I thought he was until he started flashing his penis, so don't take a vets word for it.
It could be that what you are seeing is bullying behaviour from a dominant tort. They are solitary creatures and territorial so don't like sharing space with others whatever the gender and even if they are siblings so you are wise to separate them before illness from the stress of sharing or injury happens. They will both be much happier.


----------



## Lyn W (Jul 3, 2021)

Laustin9 said:


> I need to measure them to be exact but I got the female two years ago and she’s around 10 years the male I just recently bought. He is supposed to be an adult eastern male but their shells don’t look the same so I’m confused. They look like a different species!!


If you post some pics of them someone will ID the species, and if they are old enough the tails will help you sex them.


----------



## TeamZissou (Jul 3, 2021)

They both look like Eastern Hermanns based on the limited pictures. They are definitely not Greek tortoises


----------



## Laustin9 (Jul 3, 2021)

Pics


----------



## wellington (Jul 3, 2021)

@HermanniChris would know for sure if they are from the same region. That may be the difference in shell color. 
If I remember right, he has been sick, so not sure how long it will take for him to be able to answer.


----------

